# Motion



## fowlnfins (Dec 4, 2004)

Need a little motion in my decoys for a couple reasons. Am a bigfoot guy and there a little older but thinking about buying the GHG cone bases or breaking down and buying like 8-12 dakotas. Anybody used the cone bases? Think its better to buy the dekes or just add the cone bases? Interested to see everyones opinion. i also realize that bigfoot makes the motion system but after seeing it in the store think that they can do better and work out the kinks before I invest that route. Thanks everybody for your replies. Fowlnfins.


----------



## tvtrav (Oct 11, 2003)

I've added cone bases to bigfoots in the past. It didn't work well for me.

Finding the balance point is important, and easy to do....but the weight and the height of the bigfoot decoy, didn't really work well.

The Bigfoot decoy is much heavier than the GHG and if you use the stakes, they have to be pushed very deep into the ground to support the decoy.....then, the head of the feeder decoys would drag and catch on the ground and not allow for the decoy to move.

I only put motion cones on the feeders, so I don't know how the actives would work.

IMO, go with the GHG if you want motion.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Motion I think over rated. I don't think that motion hurts anything. If your thinking of adding motion go with Dakota's. GHG decoys will not hold up.


----------



## tvtrav (Oct 11, 2003)

Actually, GHG's will hold up pretty good....just depends how much work and money you wanna put into keeping them looking good.

I double bag mine and always keep them in the trailer.

18 hunts so far this year, with FFD's and they look like new.

PEACE!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Our FFD's are a year old, look like new as well. Im more of a "my decoys are an investment" kind of guy. Not "i can dropkick my dekes across the field" kind of guy.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

barebackjack couldn't have put it any better myself!


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Well I own a bunch of GHGs and I'm a kicke em around type of guy and so it's been three years and many hunts and other than a few scratches here and there they look great. I must be one hell of a lucky guy to have such great luck with them I guess. In your case I would buy Dakotas because I like them more than GHG. Just more expensive.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

i use GHG cone thing and they move realy well but my friend has dakotas and i like those because of how they kinda strap on to the stake that they sit on and that way they dont fall of as easy.


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

The motion stakes help a lot but one down fall with dakotas is the with the bottom strap it kind of takes away from some of the motion. On the other hand on realy windy days there not spining all over the place. Many different decoy companies have there own motion system they all work pretty much the same and they all have their strengths and weeknesses. Dont put all of you decoys in motion all the time it helps you have the uprights or actives still and the feeders on a motion system. Flagging is a great way to add motion to a spred. Hope it helps!


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

some sillo's would add motion in the wind.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> "i can dropkick my dekes across the field" kind of guy.


I am, and trust me, I do!


----------

